# Netherlands dwarf needs a new home in South Florida.



## nobunnynoclue (Aug 11, 2012)

Email me if you are interested. tania at digsite dot net

She is roughly 8-10 months old. . Chinchilla colored. 

Very friendly. Loves to snuggle. Healthy.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 11, 2012)

If I didn't have 5....


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Aug 13, 2012)

bump


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 13, 2012)

Take her in a minute if we were closer or it wouldn't cost an appendage to get her here.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 13, 2012)

How come the rehome?


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Aug 14, 2012)

blondiesmommie wrote:


> How come the rehome?



It's a long story, but it has nothing to do with her. I just ended up with one too many bunnies and had to decide to rehome one of them. I rescued her from Craig's list just 2 weeks ago. If you are interested in taking her, just email me privately and I'll bore you with the long, boring story.


----------

